# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  3D Prosthesis Clinic

## ringkle

How simple would it be to set up a clinic that prints out prostheses for its patients?

----------


## RedSox2013

Frankly I am surprised something like this isn't occurring yet.  It may just be that any clinic which is at a physical address may not be far enough reaching.  Would need to be set up in a major city as a non profit, and I think it could be a success.

----------


## Roxy

> How simple would it be to set up a clinic that prints out prostheses for its patients?


It might be as easy as getting FDA approval for each and every device you printed???  If it is a business doing this, I suspect the FDA is in the middle of it.

----------


## salonrx

I totally understand.  You want your own business to grow and you don't want folks to go to some space that isn't your company's space.  Having someone meet you at a makerspace for a 3d printing and then having to take all of your info with you, etc.

If you have the money you can set up shop anytime, anywhere!

----------

